

Scaling git: replacing gitolite with redis-backed ruby scripts - themgt
http://www.pogoapp.com/blog/posts/replacing-gitolite-with-a-redis-backed-git-server

======
beagle3
Have you considerd gitlab?

~~~
themgt
We've actually been talking to gitlab devs a bit. Gitlab acts as a front-end
interface on gitolite. Looking at the code it may very well be possible to
fork it to set the appropriate redis keys instead, which is something we may
look into doing

